# Tapatalk on Android



## OnePowerfulCorsa (9/8/17)

Is anyone else unable to login into the forum via Tapatalk on Android? All my other forums work fine except ecigssa. Asks for password and when you enter it says not logged in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (9/8/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Is anyone else unable to login into the forum via Tapatalk on Android? All my other forums work fine except ecigssa. Asks for password and when you enter it says not logged in.


Had the same problem, e-mailed Tapatalk on the app, just logged in, tapatalk confirmed my idendity with my email adress and password and I'm in.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp1905 (9/8/17)

Had this same issue on my iphone last night,got it sorted this morning,just logged in as normal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (9/8/17)

Thanks guys. Let me message them.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (9/8/17)

It just let me in. Strange. 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/8/17)

And same here, but back in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (9/8/17)

Hey guys, 

We are looking into this to see if it's anything our side, but please keep us updated if you carry on having issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/8/17)

Stosta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We are looking into this to see if it's anything our side, but please keep us updated if you carry on having issues.



I could login via the web while Tapatalk didn't work 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (9/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I could login via the web while Tapatalk didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also had no problem signing on at the web site, seemed like a Tapatalk problem thats been sorted.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (9/8/17)

Same problem using iPhone / Tapatalk since last night but it sorted itself out this morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## w1tw0lf (9/8/17)

Also had issues from last night till now, working as it should again


----------



## Silver (9/8/17)

Testing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/8/17)

Testing again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters (9/8/17)

Also had the same problem - working now


----------



## Silver (9/8/17)

I downloaded the new version of Tapatalk on the iphone

i dont like Tapatalk at all - not mad about the interface and the drop in functionality compared to the web interface (most of the xenforo extra functions are not available on Tapatalk)

But the only time I use it is to upload pics from my cellphone, because it does the resizing easily. 

BUT

I noticed on the new version they have dropped the very small option (i think 320 pixels). Smallest is now 640 by 480. Not mad about the dropping of the small option. Maybe its somewhere in the settings but i doubt it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (10/8/17)

Silver said:


> I downloaded the new version of Tapatalk on the iphone
> 
> i dont like Tapatalk at all - not mad about the interface and the drop in functionality compared to the web interface (most of the xenforo extra functions are not available on Tapatalk)
> 
> ...



I will test on Android and see if the smallest option is there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/8/17)

These are the options on the IOS version







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/17)

Just discovered another really infuriating thing on the iPhone Tapatalk app.

It doesnt upload landscape images as landscape. It uploads them as portrait.

That actually drives me mad. My ancient version of Tapatalk would know which way the pic was oriented and would upload it the correct way - as I have been doing for about 2 years. This new app doesn't do that. 

So the one reason I had for using Tapatalk is now pretty much slashed in half - because I probably do at least half my pics in landscape.

If anyone figures out an easy way around this - let me know - (am on iPhone 5S, iOS 10.3.1)


----------

